# FYI - I can't access TUG right now



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2013)

I am having issues accessing TUG from my home IP these days.

If you need to reach me, click on my blue user name and send me an *email.*

Brian is working on it and I'm sure we will get it resolved.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

How do we know this is the real DeniseM?  (the TUG legend)  

Good luck with the issue!


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 8, 2013)

I had that problem all the time when I was with Comcast. I had to keep getting a new IP address because it would suddenly stop allowing me to access TUG.  Haven't had that issue since I moved to FIOS.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2013)

The block is at the TUG end - Brian is on it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2013)

looks like we found a security rule that had blocked quite a few people....they are removing the blocks now.

*sigh


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Brian - I was beginning to think you BANNED me!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2013)

it related to a string that gets called when you do a certain function within vbulletin...it had triggered for alot of ip addresses.

they removed the rule completely, and are now removing all the ips that were banned by it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay!  Just logged on from my home IP and all is well!


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 8, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks Brian - I was beginning to think you BANNED me!


 
Now that would be shooting himself in the foot


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yay... I'm glad to see we are back on.  It has been a few weeks since I've been able to log on.


----------

